# 650D lenses



## postgeek2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Forum, 
I am a newbie and just bought a 650d. I've been planning to buy some lenses for my 650D. 
If later on I have the change to buy a 7D or 5D, can I still use some of those lenses that I use for 650D? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2013)

Canon has some lenses designed to only work on 1.3 crop cameras like the 650D or 7D. They are labeled EF-s.

Canon EF lenses work on all Canon DSLR's.

Now, Canon has the EOS M Camera out, and it uses a totally different set of lenses, but there are adapters to use EF lenses with it.

So ... for maximum flexability, you can buy EF lenses, but you often get more for your money with EF-S.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has some lenses designed to only work on 1.3 crop cameras like the 650D or 7D. They are labeled EF-s.
> 
> Canon EF lenses work on all Canon DSLR's.
> 
> ...



you mean 1.6 crop...


----------



## robbymack (Feb 22, 2013)

Start saving your pennies for either the efs 17-55 2.8 IS or the efs 15-85. Buy lenses (preferably used) for your current camera and don't concern yourself with a future "what if".


----------



## Stig (Feb 22, 2013)

+1 on Mt Spokane Photography


... so in other words, every lens that will work on 650D will also work on 7D, but only EF will work on the 5D as well
... and every lens that will work on 5D (so EF yes, EF-S no), you will also be able to use on the 650D

however (you might be already familiar with this), compared to the full frame 5D, the 650D and 7D have a 1,6 crop factor, so if you put a 100mm lens on a 650D/7D, it will give you effective focal length as a 160mm on a 5D or, a 16-35mm on a 5D will be like a 10-22mm on a 650D/7D... 
so adding 5D to the 650D might actually give you more options, but restricts you on the EF lenses for the 5D

plus, there are third party lenses (Tokina, Sigma, Tamron, Samyang...) that also make some lenses only for DSLRs with an APS-C sensor (like 650D/7D) and some for full frame DSLRs (5D) and have some labeling for it (like Canon has the EF/EF-S) and state in the specifications whether it is for full frame as well, so you might want to look at that as well


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Start saving your pennies for either the efs 17-55 2.8 IS or the efs 15-85. Buy lenses (preferably used) for your current camera and don't concern yourself with a future "what if".


this is the best advice and both these lenses hold their value extremely well so if in a year or so you do want to go full frame you will be able to sell these for only a minimal loss


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > Start saving your pennies for either the efs 17-55 2.8 IS or the efs 15-85. Buy lenses (preferably used) for your current camera and don't concern yourself with a future "what if".
> ...



+1


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has some lenses designed to only work on 1.3 crop cameras like the 650D or 7D. They are labeled EF-s.
> ...



Yes I think 1.6 was meant however until relcently, Canon did produce 1.3x crop bodies


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2013)

Menace said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



i know I'm the APS-H biggest fanboy, see my sig


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2013)

I know wickidwombat


----------



## Ladislav (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm in the same situation. I bought 650D with kit lens (18-135 3.5-5.6 IS STM) in November. I already know that I will replace the camera in next few months with better model. I want bigger body with better build and at least basic weather sealing, much better viewfinder and better iso performance. At the moment my choice would be 6D with kit lens (24-105 4 L IS). I'm waiting for 70D to make final decision.

I don't take photos of sport or wildlife. Most of my photos are family events, portraits, landscape, animals (my cats, dogs and I expect a lot of photos from ZOO in the future) and occasionally details (flowers). 

I made my own research to build list of lenses I may be interested in. The selection is always tradeoff between quality and price. I already bought Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC. It is awesome but it is more suitable for full frame camera. Better choice for crop camera would be already mentioned Canon 15-55 2.8 IS (price of both is almost the same).

Here are other lenses I found interesting for my needs:
Canon 17-40 4 L 
Canon 100 2.8 L IS Macro
Tamron 70-200 2.8 VC or Canon 70-200 4 L IS 
Tamron 70-300 4-5.6 VC 
Sigma 50 1.4 or Canon 50 1.4

All these lenses can be used on 650D or any other 1.6 crop camera but they will also work on full frame. Beware that 650D is relatively new body so there can be some issues with older third party lenses (Tamron, Sigma, ...). I found that the hard way with my Tamron - the lens was discharging the battery of my 650D even when camera was off. This caused the fully charged battery to be completely drained within two days. I returned the lens to retailer for "repair" last week - I hope it is just a firmware issue.

Edit: Before I considered full frame as my next camera I had thought about Canon 10-22 3.5-4.5 EF-S or Sigma 10-20 3.5 instead of Canon 17-40 4 L but those lenses would not work with full frame body.


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 23, 2013)

U rich or something? lol


----------



## DanielW (Feb 23, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Start saving your pennies for either the efs 17-55 2.8 IS or the efs 15-85. Buy lenses (preferably used) for your current camera and don't concern yourself with a future "what if".


+1
I've struggled for some time to decide which lens to buy. I bought a 60D with the 18-135 lens which, despite its versatility, is neither sharp nor fast. About a year ago I bought a 50/1.4 for portraits and low-light, but I've found it to be not wide enough for casual shooting. About two weeks ago, after considering going FF, I've decided to follow such advice and get the 17-55/2.8. It's a wonderful lens, that stays on my camera 95% of the time now; only very rarely I need shallower DoF than it can give. (When I first started it was always about razor-thin DoF, but nowadays I prefer both eyes in focus...)
I guess the most important thing is to decide what your needs are. If you need the best low-light capabilities ever, then you should go FF. In my case, I wanted to go FF (it happens eventually after spending too much time here...) but had no need for it, and couldn't justify the expense; I sticked to what I had, for it's more than enough for a little landscape shooting now and then, and for taking pics of family. By the end of the year my kid will be walking around the house, and only then I'll buy another camera for having better AF (70D or 7D mark 2, will see). 
The grass will always be greener... Be happy with what you need/can afford.
Make a decision based on your needs and buy good glass, and take good pics now. Don't spend two years using inferior glass because you might go FF some day, like I did.
Happy shooting!


----------



## Stig (Feb 23, 2013)

DanielW said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > Start saving your pennies for either the efs 17-55 2.8 IS or the efs 15-85. Buy lenses (preferably used) for your current camera and don't concern yourself with a future "what if".
> ...


+1 on that (had a big dilemma, bought 17-55, love it, sat on my camera almost like glued on and yes, photography is cheaper if you only shoot certain things and get lenses for just that)... 
and that happened to me, caught the FF bug after spending too much time here and went FF sooner that I thought I will... now I need to see if I can sell the 17-55... so maybe it is worth a thought, I guess it depends on what is the "later on" in the OP (three months, three years?)


----------

